

Serving 1.4 Billion Requests per Month With Wordpress For Less Than $10  - rograndom
http://supersoju.com/blog/2012/07/06/optimize-vps-for-wordpress/

======
Nikkau
Congratulations, it's a nice demo of the fact that you understand nearly
nothing at what you do!

Articles like this are the worst thing you can do to help people.

Please, juste use Varnish next time.

------
Groxx
Incredibly over-simplified, to the point that many sites can't take the steps
offered, and it gives no explanation that would help them realize this or find
out why.

The tl;dr: static files are faster and cheaper to serve than a fully-dynamic
database-driven PHP site.

------
hnbascht
s/Serving/Benchmarking/

